# ملخص عن إكمال الأبار النفطية



## أيهم العراقي (26 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هذا ملخص عن إكمال الأبار النفطية ويحتور على بعض الصور التوضيحية وتفصيل معدات تلك العمليةأرجو أن يكون ذا فائدة لكل من يطلع عليه .

اخوكم مهندس النفط 
أيــــــــــهم الـــــــــعراقي


----------



## احمد العاصي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you Boss


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## سيف حسام (5 نوفمبر 2007)

tank you.sief hesame .algeria


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا" لك أخ أيهم بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. أبو مجاهد (10 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك الله العافية على هذا الموضوع الشيق المفيد و نتمنى بان تتحفنا بمواضيع من هذا الطراز


----------



## رؤى ج (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخ ايهم


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (15 ديسمبر 2007)

اسف الملف معطوب


----------



## hudairaq1 (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا الاخ الفاضل


----------



## نورالصفار (18 يناير 2008)

تسلم وعاشت ايدك


----------



## sseaea (23 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ثائر القريشي (27 يناير 2008)

ارجو تزويدنا بصور وشرح لمحطات عزل الغاز وشكرا


----------



## ود الابيض (10 مايو 2008)

ارجو ان يجزيك الله عليه خير الجزاء


----------



## اسامة كمال (11 مايو 2008)

شكراوجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي البابلي (12 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي البابلي (12 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي البابلي (12 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (5 يونيو 2008)

نكرر شكرنا لك أخ أيهم... هل من جديد


----------



## فيصل الطائي (10 يونيو 2008)

ثانك يو فيري ماج


----------



## الكلس (10 يونيو 2008)

ملخص رائع
جزاك الله خير و سدد خطاك


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (10 يونيو 2008)

الى الامام دوما


----------



## عبووووودي (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وماقصرت 




وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ماسيفا (4 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فيصل الطائي (4 يوليو 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## سالم99128 (15 يوليو 2008)

thank u so much 
_gad pless u_


----------



## احمد العروشي (17 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير 
ونتمنا مزيدا من العطاء وشكرا


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ميلود الورقلي (31 يوليو 2008)

ربي يبارك فيك


----------



## موح الجيري (10 أغسطس 2008)

thx a lot for this book


----------



## موح الجيري (10 أغسطس 2008)

ربي يبارك فيك


----------



## مهند اللقاني (11 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير حبيبي


----------



## engg90 (21 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ازال اويل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخيِِ


----------



## رائد عبد الخالق (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## batruna (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جازاك الله كل الخير


----------



## راعي شبوة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## نور المصراوى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا هندسة على المعلومات الحلوة دى


----------



## فراشة الامل (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ممنونين منك اخي ايهم وعاشت ايدك


----------



## notime4life (13 أكتوبر 2008)

غمرتنا بمعروفك اخي الكريم


----------



## حسين علي باقر (14 نوفمبر 2008)

سلمت يداك .ولعلك احد الطلبه الذين استمتعت بتدريسهم في كلية الهندسه جامعة بغداد. د.حسين علي باقر


----------



## سمراء محمد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراوجزاك الله خيرا....​ارجو تزويدنا بصور وشرح لمحطات التصفية و عزل الغاز وشكرا​*​


----------



## abdullahshafei (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور يا اخي


----------



## mechat_eng (28 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابوكرار المالكي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## GeoOo (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم و نتمنى المزيد


----------



## hard dream (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير..


----------



## اياد العاني (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخوك ايضا مهندس في مجال النفط ارجو ان نتواصل باستمرار واي استفسار نحن بالخدمة


----------



## علي القره غولي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ياايهومييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## ابو فاطيمه (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اغاتي


----------



## hhhkhalil (23 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## amjad2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ويعطيك العافية بس يا ريت شي كتاب يكون مترجم للعربي


----------



## ibrahim all (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام الدين احمد (20 مارس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## saabswydan (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك ياخونا العزيز ..


----------



## احمد احمد وهاب (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## دمشقي أصيل (17 أبريل 2010)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور , جزاك الله خير


----------



## الفلوس (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## chatze58 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

Thanks brother from algeria


----------



## braq33 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

منور يا خوي ايهم.


----------



## alkhateeb omer (21 فبراير 2011)

thank you


----------



## ج.ناردين (11 أبريل 2011)

شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## hhhkhalil (12 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## meradji farid (25 أبريل 2011)

barak allah fik thank you indeed


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
بعد تحميل الملف المرفق ومحاولة فتحه للاطلاع عليه.للاسف الملف لم يفتح . شكرا


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## المكاشفي ابوعمر (27 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## faerrd (6 سبتمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل على جهدك اخي العزيز


----------



## eliker bahij (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Thanksss for sharing , brother .


----------



## beyar eng. (7 سبتمبر 2012)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## sibirian (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eliker bahij (4 أكتوبر 2012)

:7:جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hudosh (6 أكتوبر 2012)

thanx boss


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Thank you my friend


----------



## صباح المشعل (7 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور اخي معلومات قيمه


----------



## eliker bahij (8 أكتوبر 2013)

.Thankssssssssssssss 4 sharing​


----------

